

Deploy a Meteor Application in Under 1 Minute - kordless
https://blog.giantswarm.io/deploy-meteor-application-in-1-minute

======
puja108
As I'm not a MeteorJS developer myself, I'm glad to get some feedback as to
short comings or improvements of this post.

